# Headband and OG Kush grow (LST)



## DST (Sep 16, 2009)

After getting loads of tips from RIU, i decided to join in august and here is my first grow journal.

It's a DIY set up with the following:

400w HPS ballast, given to me by a friend for free (his wife had stopped him growing - the poor lad!!) so cost = bag of weed from my first grow.

Bulb - Phillips Master SonT PIA for both growth and bloom phase. - 22.50 euro. (replaced after using the last free bulb for previous 2 grows)
Various pots from the past (also bought some extra for around 15 euro)
Coco and some potting soil (80-20% mix) - each grow around 10 euro max
Hydrokorrels (already had a bag but around 4euro)
Have used Plagrond grow products previously, but this time using Bio Nova organic grow (5-2-4) 9.99 euro and a super blooomer 13-14 PK from BN as well (also free from a friend who stopped growing - baby arrived)
during veg there was basic feed pellets that were mixed with the coco. I am going to look at changing this for future grows as you don't have much control on clones being over fed.
Spray bottle (already had)- with collected rain water (also free) for spraying leafs/foliar feeding.
Canes (washed and sterilised)already had these from some Creepers I bought for my roof terrace)
Buckets for water storage _ I have been using tap water and storing for 24-36 hours before use.
PH meter - 8 euros
White/Black sheeting (the grow shop only had 30m so I had to buy it - 30 euro)
Hook and chain - 4 euro
Fan with hook - 24 euro
Standing fan - 12.99 euro
Duct tape - 2 rolls 5 euro
2 Timers - 14 euro
Ventilation ducting- around 15 euro - connected to main house ventilation that is vented out through roof.
Around 140 euro in total. 3 grows so far.
This is all I can think of just now. But will add to as I go along.

during the summer I have vegged my plants both outside on my terrace and also by the window. then moved under the light for the 12/12 bloom.

So with this grow I am actually into the 4th week of flowering so will give an account up until then.

Below some pics of the set up that are also in the 400 watt club thread (included a shot of a previous bud with a lighter from my fav coffeeshop)


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2009)

So here are some shots just as they were going into 12/12 (I done this by darkening the room each night after 12 hours of sunlight) although the natural light was reducing so they had actually started showing signs of hairs before this.

As I sad before, the OGK seemed to stretch (as you can see in the pics (they are on the left) so I decided to try LST....which I was quite nervous about but hey, nothing ventured nothing gained. I even ended up super cropping one of the OGK by mistake, which was cool as this has had no diverse effect, and you can see the bend strengthening all the time (have also added shots of that.)

Bugs!!!!Yup, I found some bugs, the shot I have uploaded is from one of our houseplants, which you can see has bugs on it (not sure what - but they had also got onto my ladies - grrrrrr!!) My wife bought some Antibladluis (anti leaf lice spray) which I treated the leaves with, (scary foamy shit!!!) and then rinsed with rain water. It seemed to do the trick.
I have also added a shot of a wee jumpin spider that has been chillin in the cupboard (an RIU thread by XxNinjaxX told me that this should be okay - so he's still in there)


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2009)

So quickly moving forward in time, we are now at around 4 weeks of bloom. the buds are forming very nicely, the trichomes are spreading over the leaves and its slowly getting there - only 5 weeks to go........

Again, suggestions are welcome people(s)


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey DST! man you have some nice looking plants there, nice and healthy! luv the LST too, Great work man


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for that caddyluck. Man, the end of summer is a real bummer. My previous clones had all been brought to life throughout the summer months and natural sunlight. I checked my little DIY clone cupboard this morning and some of them ain't lookin too great (I took 6 of the HB, and 1 OGK clone)....think I will go out and buy some additional fake sun for them, the one OGK clone is already "Broon bread" as we say....and 2 of the HB are looking ropey. 

luckily I still have some OGK beans left, but the clone came from one of the nice dark greenies pictured above.....that's what happens when you get lazy with ehm I guess. I also have a bag of HB seeds - quite a few to spare actually....see pic.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2009)

Before i start, the door that leads into the outhouse (where my grow cupboard is)has a gap at the bottom of it which due to the design of the house I am unable to block. this is also used to bring fresh air which is sucked in naturally with the ventilation system that constanty runs throughout my whole house. upshot, no weed smell in house, downside, bugs can easily crawl into nice warm outhouse. Its about a 3mm gap and there is a ledge of about 3 cms leading up to the gap. I was thinking of applying grease to the ledge. suggestions welcom.

Last night i was given some free beans that were left behind by a tourist. See pic, they are Dame Blanche, and Orange Cal Orange Bud. Has anyone ever came across Dame Blanche before? So will be kicking these off shortly.

I am nearly 5 weeks into flowering - give or take a day or so - and all seems to be going to plan.

The LST's OG Kush plants have had no side effects from the late LST (2 weeks into flower) 

I have attached a few pics with names. I am liking the look of the Headband that I topped, the 2 main colas are doing well, and the side branches are also doing fine. The headband girls are generally about 2 and a half to 3 feet high and I should get about 1 - 1.5 oz of each plant (fingers crossed.) You can grow them bigger, but due to space i went more compact, gets light to as much of the plant as poss.

Enjoy.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2009)

So we are now over the 5 week mark.

Everything going to plan at the moment, although had a recurrence of leaf lice, have sprayed again being careful not to spray on buds of the effected plant. Again a continued monitoring as it will be a gutter if I have to chop them down early......

This is my first LST and it appears to be working out. I hadn't thought of LST'ing at first, but I had uneven heights as the OGK girls had stretched in veg. Will be interesting to see if this produces more bud....?

Enjoy the pics, off to roll a fatty 

Laters.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2009)

couple more weeks of feeding then flush time...or am I getting ahead of myself. Patience. Pictures taken this morning just before the sun came up.


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 27, 2009)

lookin good man, nice and frosty!


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks for stopping by caddyluck!


----------



## mcone (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking good man, how long does the headband take to flower?


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2009)

cheers mcone (BTW- what clan is McOne?....i only ask because I'm a jock)- my last set went for 9 weeks, want to see if leaving it longer makes any difference.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2009)

Yesterday morning I went in to my grow cupboard to discover mildew on 2 of my plants leaves - the OG Kush (thought it was mould, I guess mildew is some form of mould.)

Anyway, rushed off to the garden centre and came across Silinal by ECOstyle. You mix like 1.5ml of the concentrated gloop with a litre water...then spray on the offending plants. Checked this morning and it certainly seems to have helped.

I also bought a moisture cleaner. basically a small plastic box with a bag of salt granuals in it (my humidity was up over 70.) I think this is down to the crap wet weather coming in and me not turning my ventilator up enough. Plus my circulating fan died of death last week....the 2nd in 4 months!!! Lesson learned: Keep all the elements of your grow room up to scratch.

Half way through week 6, last couple of feeds over the next week. Will post more pics at the weekend, hopefully will have got rid of the mildew.


----------



## mcone (Oct 2, 2009)

DST said:


> cheers mcone (BTW- what clan is McOne?....i only ask because I'm a jock)- my last set went for 9 weeks, want to see if leaving it longer makes any difference.


Actually, it isn't a surname, it is an alias, M.C. One. Thanks for the info my man.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2009)

So its Friday and the weather is completely kack. Even if I don't go out for a drink I always tend to go out somewhere on a Friday. I work from home and today has been the first cold day in the house. I even gave in at the end of the day and turned the heating on!!

Anyway, as you can see, looks like rain or something (hope so as I am running out of RW) Not really had enough to give the plants but have been spraying them with rain water occassionally, which in hinesight I think gave them the bloody mildew, which I am still treating them with Silinal - which has taken away most of it, but I must have missed some bits. So tonight I took all the offending plants out and inspected thoroughly. It also gave me the chance to take a few snaps after I had skinned up a joint and messed around a bit.

pics - weed maths - a comparison. I beleive the Headband is a cross of Sour D and OG Kush - you can certainly taste both - and funnily enough at different times, and in my first grow there was some diff smelly buds out of the various hb seeds. anyway - first two bits of weed are purchased, East Coast Sour diesel, and OG Kush, then the Headband is from my last grow and also the OGK kush home grown - from my last grow.

One of the LST - The Three Little Birds, 

the branch i sup cropped has weed growing at all sorts of strange angles. will post more pics but it takes so long to upload. back in a bit.....


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 2, 2009)

looks bomb bro, i recommend a dehumidifier if your rh is over 50 in the last weeks. looks great but its coco so dont flush till the very last week!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2009)

I have had these clones on the go since the start of Sept - believe it or not - they basically all got leaf lice - which i also had on my main plants - grrr. Anyway, that seems to have been eradicated, although some of the leaves have been left looking a bit buggered - So the clones have been revived over the last month and the growth just recently kicked in. 1 of the HB i have removed (looks like it will die), and the OG kush is dead (I only had one clone - was trying to keep the no. of plants down) I do still have some beans though.

i also have the pack of Dame Blanch which i may grow...mmmn. Has anyone ever grown it?

I have also uploaded some more shots of the big girls buddies. 

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 2, 2009)

that headband looks great. its an og kush sour d cross right? you should check out my boys howak47 thread on my own cross sour d x bubba kush!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> looks bomb bro, i recommend a dehumidifier if your rh is over 50 in the last weeks. looks great but its coco so dont flush till the very last week!


cheers for that Mr Bitti, i flushed 2 weeks in previous and was thinking of letting it run longer with the nutes (I always seem to have loads left.)

will look into the dehumidifier (although the little Bison salt capsual box - whatever it is - seems to have brought it down to around 50) but I think it will be tough over the winter.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> that headband looks great. its an og kush sour d cross right? you should check out my boys howak47 thread on my own cross sour d x bubba kush!!!!


 I believe so, although I have read about back crosses, etc, i stumbled across some seeds in a bag from a coffeeshop...and these are clones of clones from the decent mammas, so the genetics seem to have settle down (first batch got a wack of seeds) Will check out your own blend, sounds funky


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 2, 2009)

sour d and og kush are all diffrent phenostypes of one plant chemdog they are all realated


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2009)

thats for sure, when you smell the sour d (or the east coast sour d - which was the name given in the shop) you can really smell the kush. i love both.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2009)

So, this morning i popped 5 Dame Blanche (feminised) and 5 Orange Cali seeds into shot glasses.....lets see what happens, a couple of the DB's looked a bit ropey......we shall see.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

really really looking nice man! excelent frosting ... the headband is one that I am putting on my GrowsToDo list .... fabulous work man, Walk on!~~~~~


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2009)

Mucho Thanks Tahoe58, appreciated! I decided to step up on my "so called super bloomer"(which is what is says on the bottle) - Bio Nova BN PK 13-14, and it seems to be doing the trick. I was being quite tight with it on my last grow, its a strange one 125ml - 100 litres, so when mixing only 10 litres at a time, it's easy to penny pinch (i was often just putting in 10ml to 10l, but now on the rec dosage. Got plenty seeds to mess around with! Nice avatar BTW, you get all sorts of nice female pics on RIU. Smoke on!

oh, and how do you get those pics to go large on the screen?


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2009)

I had some old light fittings lying around so I fashioned together a wee DIY addition to the cupboard. The temps are staying around the mid twenties in there, still got to get me that humidifier. So i popped out and bought some cfls (3 x24 w) which for some reason where the biggest about, I bought the philips ones as I thought quality never hurts (the stores own where a little cheaper). Anyway, eh voila (as you ca see in the pic) I actually built this for stage one of the new cupboard a friend of mine is going to start....which is what I hope to use the seeds I started yesterday (they are still not doing much BTW.)

Yesterday I cycled down to the garden centre (about 6km) and picked up 80litre of coco peat, for my next grow. which will be 5 headband clones (pic'd prev) that was a laugh in a heavy wind on a bike with no gears and only a back peddle brake.

I will build a temp set up using my DIY light for the seeds for my buddies grow - spread the grow love!!!

I have also uploaded some close up shots from this mornings feeding time at the zoo...tasty, the little OG kush nug is from one of the lowest branches, it's rock solid already The HB nugs are frosting nicely. Have a good Sunday folks.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

freaking frosty unreal .... they be some potent shite! walk on!!~~~


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Tahoe, I can't wait to try it........

first Dame Blanche seed popped. nothing much else to report.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2009)

Someone once said that: 
"if a Fifer draps a ten boab bit, it will hit him on tha back eh the heid". 

Translation: If a Gentleman from the East Coast of Scotland was to drop a 50 pence piece, he would bend down so quickly to pick it up, that it would hit him on the back of the head.

Now in my experience, being tight with ca$h is not a trait that people from the East Coast of Scotland have a monopoly on....believe me, I delivered milk when I was a lad, and the best tippers were always the poorer people!!! Anyway, in my bid to build a wee veg cupboard I have saved a few pennies by using things lying around the house.


My keyboard is set to US at the moment so I can't get the Euro sign to bloody appear (so imagine $ are Euros - it will never happen BTW)

Metal frame - $0
Black/White sheeting - $0 (already had it)
Cable ties - $0 my wifes dad gave me them to lock my suitcase, and I brought them back from South Africa - hahaha)
Light fittings - $0 had a few lying around
3 new 24w cfls - cicra $16 (bugger, had to buy something) (already had 2 - so 5 in total going into this space)
3 way adapter - $2.50 - damn, this is getting pricey!!!!
Wiring for lights - free - woohoo, arb bits of wire I had lying around.
Tomorrow - i will be forced to buy 2 X pc fans (@$5) = $10
AC-DC convertor - not sure but can't be too much (can't be much more than 2-3$)
Fan for inside (found one for $7 which I am using in my main room - does the job.)
Nearly forgot - $1,50 on an extra plug (I had a few old ones lying around)
So total = under $50 for my new grow space - better bloody work I can tell you after spending all that cash. Attached a pic

4 of the Dame Blanch seeds popped a root, the fifth I have planted on a never never.....we shall see.

All the Cali Oranges had also popped so they went into Coco.....again, waiting.

Until the next time...


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

hey buddy! just checkin in here, glad to see things are going good


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> hey buddy! just checkin in here, glad to see things are going good


 Thanks for poppin in caddyluck. All seems to be going well, although for some reason two of the plants have slowed down on their drinking habits??These are two of the headbands that I have just left to grow as one big cola - the others that are topped are sucking it up Tad worrying but lets see. it's countdown time. 8 weeks coming up so I think I will give them a good flushing at the weekend - last feed today - and then a wee drink of rain water a couple of days after that (I normally don't water the last 5 days (and also lights off for around 24 hours b4 the chop) which should be around 10 days away (days always sound shorter than saying weeks) -

Not taken any pics (will wait until tomorrow) but 9 of the seeds that I planted in the small coco pots have risen their tiny heads. Just one of the Cali Orange seeds seems to be having a snooze....

Laters ppl, better get some work done.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 7, 2009)

hey what's happening dst went through your thread, it's pretty cool. you got a lot of nice nuggets and some real nice colas going. i'm not really a big fan of LSTing, hell i've been growing since '07 and the plants i have vegging now is just the second time i've topped my plants. i do have to admit though, i do like topping and the LSTing looks freaky with buds just everywhere, so really it's all good. hey where do you usually get your seeds from? i don't know if you've been to Attitude(http://www.,cannabis-seeds-bank.com). only reason i ask is because they have the breeders for the orange bud, and dame blanche. and give a pretty good overview/info on the seed. just a thought for you, althuogh you might already know this. with all those bud sites you get from the LSTing, next time when you get to the 7th week take all of the leaves that have stems on them off, that just let's the light get in almost everywhere so during that last week your buds can get one last chance to swell up to their maximum potential. but i like your thread man. good pics, and the DIY stuff, love it. sometimes i get tired of seeing the guys that are in it commercially(nothing agianst them,ok), with a six or seven thousand dollar grow room, passively bragging on how they kick out five pounds a month with their super duper kryptonian mega grow rooms. well i don't have that kind of bread, so i can admire but i really can't relate. but when i see somebody getting it done, with what they've got at hand, or just putting something together out of necessity, or just a crazy creation, i really like that. but anyway i'm out.

P.S. i guess i do have something against the commercial growers,
otherwise i wouldn't be growing my own bud.




PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey what's happening dst went through your thread, it's pretty cool. you got a lot of nice nuggets and some real nice colas going. i'm not really a big fan of LSTing, hell i've been growing since '07 and the plants i have vegging now is just the second time i've topped my plants. i do have to admit though, i do like topping and the LSTing looks freaky with buds just everywhere, so really it's all good. hey where do you usually get your seeds from? i don't know if you've been to Attitude(http://www.,cannabis-seeds-bank.com). only reason i ask is because they have the breeders for the orange bud, and dame blanche. and give a pretty good overview/info on the seed. just a thought for you, althuogh you might already know this. with all those bud sites you get from the LSTing, next time when you get to the 7th week take all of the leaves that have stems on them off, that just let's the light get in almost everywhere so during that last week your buds can get one last chance to swell up to their maximum potential. but i like your thread man. good pics, and the DIY stuff, love it. sometimes i get tired of seeing the guys that are in it commercially(nothing agianst them,ok), with a six or seven thousand dollar grow room, passively bragging on how they kick out five pounds a month with their super duper kryptonian mega grow rooms. well i don't have that kind of bread, so i can admire but i really can't relate. but when i see somebody getting it done, with what they've got at hand, or just putting something together out of necessity, or just a crazy creation, i really like that. but anyway i'm out.
> 
> P.S. i guess i do have something against the commercial growers,
> otherwise i wouldn't be growing my own bud.
> ...


I am with you on that - I grow for myself - i have a reeeeeaaaal bad habit - and after seeing some creations on here you get inspired to try things out, and why not use stuff you have lying around (the world needs more of that - wasteful society that we live in.)
I am lucky in that I live in Holland so have access to most seed shops directly (you can even call guys for personal meetings at the seed shops) however, I have never done it. My first Headband and OG kush seeds came from a bag I bought at a coffeeshop...and the DB and Cali O was given to me by a friend who's mate had left them behind after getting para about taking them on the plane (lucky for me!!!) i will check out the website for further info as you suggested....and yeh, I am alway a bit in a dilema about pulling leaves of but I have heard a few peeps say that.

Coming from the UK I find a lot of commercial growers extracting the michael (wet weed, force dried, etc - rip off!!) But there are some who represent. In NL if you want to be commercial, you need to produce the best, or the Coffeshops don't buy it - simple.

Anyway, will check in on your grow soon Zen, and cheers for the message. I am off to a Wine Tasting course (it's awesome, everyone is quiet at the start, and by the end, no one wants to go - except me, so I can get home for a) 

Laters,


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 7, 2009)

as far as the leaves, think about it. now this is just "MY" theory, mine that i have put to the test with two side by side comparisons, with two different strains(bagseed). so here we go, now the last few weeks of flower the leaves are starting to turn yellow right because the plant , in essence, is dying. so it's getting rid of all those stored nutes in the fan leaves. and what i mean by that is leaves with visible stems, not those little ones attached to the actual buds, keep those on to soak up light and feed the buds. but as i was saying, since it is voluntarily getting rid of the leaves because it doesn't need to store nute anymore, so why not help it out. and what i mean by that is, instead of the plant using energy to get rid of those fan leaves(by sucking any reserve nutes out and letting them die off). why not in the last week to week and a half just go ahead and take them off. and in turn this does two things #1 lets the plant put all its remaining energy into swelling up those buds, and with the leaves gone that's at least a 40% boost in the amount of light that is peering through the trees to those buds that were not getting much light. so it's a win win. but that is just my opinion, ok. i'm not saying it is law, but man it has been working like gangbusters for me up to this point. on your net run try it with one plant and see if there is a difference.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 7, 2009)

HOLLAND!!!!!! aww man, i know that's where you live so it's probably no big woohaa to you, but man i am seriously planning on moving out of the states in a few years and Holland is one of the main places i have in mind. one reason is because i want to live in a region where the laws are a lot softer on marijuana laws. now dont get me wrong that isn't the major reason i want to leave.....but it don't hurt, you know what i mean. but i would like to visit the places i have in mind first so i can get a good idea on some good areas to live. and to really get a feel for it, wherever i visit, i plan on renting a room in one of the neighborhoods. and that would give me a chance to see the real way of life for that area, not what they pump up for tourist to see, while they try to get them to spend money. 
but yea, ENVIOUUUUUUS!!!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> as far as the leaves, think about it. now this is just "MY" theory, mine that i have put to the test with two side by side comparisons, with two different strains(bagseed). so here we go, now the last few weeks of flower the leaves are starting to turn yellow right because the plant , in essence, is dying. so it's getting rid of all those stored nutes in the fan leaves. and what i mean by that is leaves with visible stems, not those little ones attached to the actual buds, keep those on to soak up light and feed the buds. but as i was saying, since it is voluntarily getting rid of the leaves because it doesn't need to store nute anymore, so why not help it out. and what i mean by that is, instead of the plant using energy to get rid of those fan leaves(by sucking any reserve nutes out and letting them die off). why not in the last week to week and a half just go ahead and take them off. and in turn this does two things #1 lets the plant put all its remaining energy into swelling up those buds, and with the leaves gone that's at least a 40% boost in the amount of light that is peering through the trees to those buds that were not getting much light. so it's a win win. but that is just my opinion, ok. i'm not saying it is law, but man it has been working like gangbusters for me up to this point. on your net run try it with one plant and see if there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this morning Zen I have chopped a whole load of the yellower fans leaves of, I am with your theory mentioned above...so lets see how it works. Suppose it will be a bit difficult to compare but no harm in trying (still got a few days to go). I knew the plants sucked the nute out of the leaves, but do you think there is a trade off between what it gets from the leaves, and what it then has to get elsewhere when the leaves are no longer on the plant?? Not sure if that makes sense 

Anyhoo, it's done now and to be honest, I think it should help, one thing I have had a prob with the LST'ing, is that you get mad fan leaves covering things they wouldn't normally cover - increases mildew which I have never had a problem with previously (i was just putting it down to the damp weather - but the other girls - topped, and straight colas - have had no mildew!! wierd. 

I will upload a pic that I took this morning of the sideways growing bud - quite mad.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> HOLLAND!!!!!! aww man, i know that's where you live so it's probably no big woohaa to you, but man i am seriously planning on moving out of the states in a few years and Holland is one of the main places i have in mind. one reason is because i want to live in a region where the laws are a lot softer on marijuana laws. now dont get me wrong that isn't the major reason i want to leave.....but it don't hurt, you know what i mean. but i would like to visit the places i have in mind first so i can get a good idea on some good areas to live. and to really get a feel for it, wherever i visit, i plan on renting a room in one of the neighborhoods. and that would give me a chance to see the real way of life for that area, not what they pump up for tourist to see, while they try to get them to spend money.
> but yea, ENVIOUUUUUUS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


The prob with The Netherlands is that it is not actually legal to grow here under anything except the sun!! So no indoor growing is actually legal believe it or not. The police have an agency that go around busting grow rooms, so the anxiety and paranoia is still there my friend! It's such a mad set up, it's basically decriminalised (sold through coffeeshops) but it's not legal to grow - eh?!?! So get this, if you own a coffeshop, and you are taking weed to your shop and you get stopped by the police - road check, speeding, whatever, and they find your weed - bam, you're busted! Ok, so you get a fine, no prison generally, but it's still pants. It is legal to grow 5 plants outside though (per household) And you can smoke without problems -so that is cool....

The gov has also clamped down on Smart Shops (no more Magic mushrooms being sold) and also, coffeeshops within 250 metres of a high school (teenage kids) have to close down!!! Which is just daft. One of the Headmasters of a school in Amsterdam said. "Coffeeshops in Amsterdam are very strict with age, and if my kids wanted to buy weed, what would stop them walking an extra 10 metres to a coffeeshop" fair comment Maam!! 

Okay, I will stop ranting now. If you want anymore info on our messed up state, feel free to ask.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2009)

So i thought 9 had come up, but only 8, pic of the main ones so far - I always thought I could count to 10, aparantly I can't even count to 9...what a doughnut!! Just waiting on 1 more DB, and one more Cali O to wake the fek up.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2009)

these girls are either really heavy at just under 8 weeks, or the plant just can't take anymore and has decided to grow sideways...mmmn?


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> HOLLAND!!!!!! aww man, i know that's where you live so it's probably no big woohaa to you, but man i am seriously planning on moving out of the states in a few years and Holland is one of the main places i have in mind. one reason is because i want to live in a region where the laws are a lot softer on marijuana laws. now dont get me wrong that isn't the major reason i want to leave.....but it don't hurt, you know what i mean. but i would like to visit the places i have in mind first so i can get a good idea on some good areas to live. and to really get a feel for it, wherever i visit, i plan on renting a room in one of the neighborhoods. and that would give me a chance to see the real way of life for that area, not what they pump up for tourist to see, while they try to get them to spend money.
> but yea, ENVIOUUUUUUS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


And just holla if you are ever coming to the neighbourhood - i know all the bad places to go


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2009)

DST said:


> The prob with The Netherlands is that it is not actually legal to grow here under anything except the sun!! So no indoor growing is actually legal believe it or not. The police have an agency that go around busting grow rooms, so the anxiety and paranoia is still there my friend! It's such a mad set up, it's basically decriminalised (sold through coffeeshops) but it's not legal to grow - eh?!?! So get this, if you own a coffeshop, and you are taking weed to your shop and you get stopped by the police - road check, speeding, whatever, and they find your weed - bam, you're busted! Ok, so you get a fine, no prison generally, but it's still pants. It is legal to grow 5 plants outside though (per household) And you can smoke without problems -so that is cool....
> 
> The gov has also clamped down on Smart Shops (no more Magic mushrooms being sold) and also, coffeeshops within 250 metres of a high school (teenage kids) have to close down!!! Which is just daft. One of the Headmasters of a school in Amsterdam said. "Coffeeshops in Amsterdam are very strict with age, and if my kids wanted to buy weed, what would stop them walking an extra 10 metres to a coffeeshop" fair comment Maam!!
> 
> Okay, I will stop ranting now. If you want anymore info on our messed up state, feel free to ask.


you know every place has it's good and bad points. and as for the weed, like you said you can smoke with no problems. let me tell you something bud, that's a definite pro for me. now the not being able to grow indoors part is understandable, but hell if i wanted some i could just go down the block and get some without all the cloak and dagger nonsesnse. and on top of that i can get exactly want i want and be pretty doggone sure that's what it is. instead of some joker telling me that this is some kush i'm about to buy, because the "word" kush is popular around here, and all it is is some mid to low grade ditchweed, but at a premium price. like i said that's why i grow, but if i couldn't, i really wouldn't mind paying a fair price to get what i want, ya know. as i said though it's just everyday life living to you, but you guys are light years ahead of us, but it's all good baby. dude the O.G. looks absolutely dank. dammit man it looks strong, like something i would want by my side in a street fight, ya know.LOL. naw but really man it looks good.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2009)

DST said:


> So this morning Zen I have chopped a whole load of the yellower fans leaves of, I am with your theory mentioned above...so lets see how it works. Suppose it will be a bit difficult to compare but no harm in trying (still got a few days to go). I knew the plants sucked the nute out of the leaves, but do you think there is a trade off between what it gets from the leaves, and what it then has to get elsewhere when the leaves are no longer on the plant?? Not sure if that makes sense
> 
> Anyhoo, it's done now and to be honest, I think it should help, one thing I have had a prob with the LST'ing, is that you get mad fan leaves covering things they wouldn't normally cover - increases mildew which I have never had a problem with previously (i was just putting it down to the damp weather - but the other girls - topped, and straight colas - have had no mildew!! wierd.
> 
> I will upload a pic that I took this morning of the sideways growing bud - quite mad.


something told me you would ask me something like that, so wrap your mind around this. now this is only "MY" theory, ok. now three questions: #1what is flushing? #2when do you flush? and #3why do you flush?
#1"MY" definition of flushing is tapering off the amount of nutes mixed in your water to somewhat cleanse the "BUDS" of the chemicals from the nutes that may cause harshness in the smoke. #2most people flush around the last week or two right, and #3most people that do flush do it because they want to filter out all of the chemicals in the bud, right. well guess what, before the bud is cleansed, you have to flush all of the stored nutes from the fan leaves first. you see where i'm going with this? yes no? you probably do by now, but i will proceed. so why not at about two weeks before harvest you take off all of the "LARGE" fan leaves, then about a week before harvest take all the smaller fan leaves off(with visible stems). mind you, all of this is work that your plant is gonna "have" to do anyway, so why not help it out, and let it concentrate it's last bits of energy on swelling up buds. and since you basically started flushing just the buds , you get somewhat of a more natural taste. also, i've never had a mold issue, but AIR FLOW, AIR FLOW, AIR FLOW, the extra air flow from removing those leaves just might help dry things up a little in those last few weeks of flower.
***"DISCLAIMER"***
THE PREVIOUS COMMENTS AND SUGGESTIONS ARE SOLEY THOSE OF ZEN MASTER, and are not in any kind of way the ideas of RIU or any affiliated partner or member of RIU. 



DST said:


> And just holla if you are ever coming to the neighbourhood - i know all the bad places to go


FUUUUUUUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!
that would be awesome. and as long as you're on RIU, then i've got your contact info.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2009)

I am with your logic totally here, but not being too strong on the internal workings of the plant myself, it's hard to say that its 100% - but if it gives results thens whos to argue, we all do what we want. The fans leaves are the sugar factories for the plant, now the question is, are they still producing at this stage, and what energy does the plant use to take the nutes from the leaves, and would this be diverted? Mmmmn research needed on this one.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, so I got 2 computer fans (Coolmaster) and they have four wires coming out, black, green, yellow, blue, now the adapter I have is a 12v to 12v and the guy in the shop told me the white stipe is the +, black negative, I snipped the two wires and then I have tried all sorts of combinations using the various coloured wires from the fan, and nadda, absolutely zip.,,,Anyone any ideas, will post pics shortly? Help. Gonna keep trying and hopefully won't end up frying the house

Okay, so heres the pic....absolutely no ideas what I need to do?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 9, 2009)

i've never seen a plug like that before.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> i've never seen a plug like that before.


european plug/convertor. still doesn't work, got some advise form Iam5toned but still couldn't get it going. I even tried the second fan I have and nothing...puzzled. Write this one off I think...live and learn (thought buying a pricier fan would work - what a dickhead, ah well


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 9, 2009)

DST said:


> european plug/convertor. still doesn't work, got some advise form Iam5toned but still couldn't get it going. I even tried the second fan I have and nothing...puzzled. Write this one off I think...live and learn (thought buying a pricier fan would work - what a dickhead, ah well


no, no, no you're not dickhead man, look here if i have a plumbing problem i see a plumber. if i have problems building a cabinet i see a carpenter. anything eletric that i can't break down and figure out for myself i see an electrician. dude take it to an eletrical shop, tell them you need to buy three or four wire connectors, 30 cents a piece at the most. while you are paying for them tell them you are trying to hook up a computer fan, go to the car and bring it in, an i pretty much bet you they will help you with no problems. yea my hydro guy has a lot of advice on hydro, good advice, but as far as electricity goes, and me potentially crossing some wires or something and burning down my house........i'll ask someone that deals with electricity on a daily basis. hope that helps, i just freaking hate wasting money.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 9, 2009)

how many CFM's does that fan move?


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> how many CFM's does that fan move?


 71.5 cfm 12v,


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2009)

So I decided I will give the girls another week, so this morning I flushed them babies. I got up at 8 and it was misty - went to bed about 3 after being out drinking at a place called Mini Bar, the concept is that instead of a bar with someone serving you drinks, you get a key (with a deposit of ID) and then you have access to a fridge in the wall with beers, wines spirits, etc - you do have to mix your own drink. It wouldn't be my local, but it was worth a visit. A couple of joints whilst doing the flushing and I am feeling good






I don't have the capacity to store enough water so I tend to take from the tap when flushing (i uses at least 2x the pot capacity when flushing), the water is decent around here (we pay enough in water taxes, and also a charge on our usage - so I am trying to get more rain water - see pic - about 14 litres (3.69 gallons) - from 3 buckets and a basin - the rain will get worse as well.) This was in the last 4 days. I need to organise something as far as storage is concerned as I don't drink fizzy juice, and my wine consumption is not enough to keep up with gods supply either.






When I flush I just put the pots over a wire mesh tray on top of a bucket, I fill the pots right up with water and keep the water flowing steady so that it goes through the pot evenly - 





Now for the girls - headband first



















I am missing 1 of the headbands...Anyway, next post the OG Kush


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2009)

So these are the og kush which I LST'd after topping, then with one I super cropped, which worked out well...I have had real mildew problems with the kush girls. they were mixed in with the headband plants (which didn't have any mildew) so I am still a but puzzled. Perhaps it was down to the LSTing and some of the leaves growing strange. Next time I may trim down on the fan leaves the cross over each other. Growing and learning, I love it























And the main branch that was super cropped





With a bit more work this could compete with Mac D's Golden Arch - the Green Arch wins every time my friends!! (I don't do McD's(puke)





And a pic of a bud i cut off as a pre-taster


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2009)

So 4 of each are getting there!!





Some faster than others.

And here they are with my headband clones for the next grow. I am packing it in with og kush for the time being. i have a few beans left if I want to start another. the dame blanch and the cali orange - will be split up - some going to another grow..

I've had some real problems with these clones, I hope they deliver. You can probably see in the middle one, and the one on the right, a couple of the leaves are a bit yellow, not sure if that was a mag deficiency (but I had to bombard them as they had earlier been effected by leaf lice - or some sort of nasty little critter), I have flushed them now and they are getting fed rain water for the time being to see how they progress. then when i transfer to 18litre pots, will start with the nutes slowly.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2009)

headband first to the table - 









Hey frosty lady....yum yum...i could eat you






And now for some og stank kush











And all back together under the..eh hem, sun....thingy


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 10, 2009)

DST said:


> I also have a bag of HB seeds - quite a few to spare actually....see pic.


From seed???? I was wondering if it was the 707 cut in the 4 hunny thread...but out here I believe the OG and the HB are still clone only??? Mine tend to question their sexuality...nothing serious...just curious...and over the last year I have about 15 seeds, but have not germed any due to hermie trait probably being strong in her XXX seeds. There is also a Nor-Cal cut of headband whose parentage is a little different, yours look very OG dominant 



DST said:


> cheers mcone (BTW- what clan is McOne?....i only ask because I'm a jock)- my last set went for 9 weeks, want to see if leaving it longer makes any difference.


My latest went 12 or 13 weeks (ala FDD) waited till looked done before flush. Dead leaves are a pain in the ass for leafier strains (not my HB!) Trichs still not amber at 12 weeks though...It's cool, I like to be awake for a few minutes after smoking...speaking of which, it's 9 am...be right back!



DST said:


> Yesterday morning I went in to my grow cupboard to discover mildew on 2 of my plants leaves - the OG Kush (thought it was mould, I guess mildew is some form of mould.)
> 
> Anyway, rushed off to the garden centre and came across Silinal by ECOstyle. You mix like 1.5ml of the concentrated gloop with a litre water...then spray on the offending plants. Checked this morning and it certainly seems to have helped.
> 
> ...


doing some reading, if it is powdery mildew, heat seems to be more of it's friend than humidity...a bit counter intuitive, but it jives with my observance.



DST said:


> I believe so, although I have read about back crosses, etc, i stumbled across some seeds in a bag from a coffeeshop...and these are clones of clones from the decent mammas, so the genetics seem to have settle down (first batch got a wack of seeds) Will check out your own blend, sounds funky


yes the 707 is SD x OGK, and yes they came from the chem dog...man there was good bud on the dead tour!



ZEN MASTER said:


> #3most people that do flush do it because they want to filter out all of the chemicals in the bud, right. well guess what, before the bud is cleansed, you have to flush all of the stored nutes from the fan leaves first. you see where i'm going with this? yes no? you probably do by now, but i will proceed. so why not at about two weeks before harvest you take off all of the "LARGE" fan leaves, then about a week before harvest take all the smaller fan leaves off(with visible stems). mind you, all of this is work that your plant is gonna "have" to do anyway, so why not help it out, and let it concentrate it's last bits of energy on swelling up buds. and since you basically started flushing just the buds , you get somewhat of a more natural taste.


I am definitely not a master grower, nor am I arguing but IMHO...Taking off the fans or any leaves is detrimental (unless you have an abundance of foliage and it is blocking light and circ, OGK and HB do not). The stomata (pores only on leaves) allow the plant to uptake nutrients as water evaporates out the stomata, and water rises due to capillary action and the stickiness of hydrogen bonds. If the leaves are removed, the plants transpiration decreases dramatically (I have knocked all the leaves off 7 week old plants with a pH blunder). The decrease in transpiration and uptake of water IMO slows the "flush" Also the plants energy is created and stored in the chloroplasts of the leaves, remove them and the plant no longer has a ready source of energy, slowing the swell!

But hey...it is just an opinion!

Here are a few of my HB's..not trying to jack your thread so let me know if you want them taken off!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2009)

hayduke, no worries with the pics, the more the merrier. 

like the debate on the leaves. keep it coming. i did take quite a few off but left the healthy looking ones...we shall see. as long as you are getting the smoke you want at the end of the day it all chiefs, whatever works for you. The great thing about MJ is that there are no real scientific results (okay, no offence to people who have written books - and if there is any scientific findings i would be interested to read as well, so anyone know lmk?) so in a lot of case you have to make comparisons with other plants i guess. i saw a brief clip about this medical unit in the uk growing weed and making medicine, guess it was some sort of linctus, they must have been refining it or something...?? I still need to do my own research so I am on the fence.

so i grew from the seed I got out of a bag of weed, they all went fem but also had sex problems (2 of the 5 seed went having mad sex when it was lights out, dirty dirty!! and my first lot i got a whole bunch of seeds (earlier pic in thread) but the clones of clones have chilled out, my last crop there were 2 seeds on one of the plants. this time there are none.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2009)

ps question: hayduke - how do you get multiple quotes to be included in one reply? are you doing that through editing? still getting my head round this riu


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 11, 2009)

DST said:


> ps question: hayduke - how do you get multiple quotes to be included in one reply? are you doing that through editing? still getting my head round this riu


Interesting stuff on the seeds...good to know if I have a catastrophe...or and extended tour of Western National Parks this spring, I may be able to revive her. I do believe that the seeds were from self pollination.

As for the multiple quotes: Instead of hitting the "quote" button, you can click "multi" as you read through the thread, then either click "reply when you are ready, or click "quote" on you last quote and the reply screen will come up with your multiple quotes in the order you clicked "multi"


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2009)

The weekend was a disaster. I went in to find 7 of the clones lying down ready to die, and all they have had was rain water. Same with all my Headband clones, 1 by one they are just dying man. And this has happened in like 24 hours.....All i can think of is that the rain water was messed up in some way....I am thinking, is it because I didn't clean the bottles correctly. I am really pissed, these are like 4th generation clones so it looks like I may need to start again from seed....oh bugger. The humidity was around 60, the temp was around 27o celcius, puzzling.

Buds are fattening out on my kush nicely and my 8 week Headband is still sweet (just felt like I had to report something positive.)

I will stick up a pic of my dying girls later.........fek fek fek fek fek fek 

There are still 3 (DB and OC) seeds on the go...but I am not holding out much for these based on whats happening....


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2009)

So here are the clones I have managed to screw up badly. I am gutted about this as they have almost died previously and I brought them back to life (they have been on the go for over 6 weeks as clones), literally within 24 hours of taking the last pic of them - see in previous post - they have ended up like this. Only added Rain water, then this started to happen, so I flushed them but they have steadily got worse. The same rain water also done my clones in. without testing this water further not sure (ph showed as 7.0)
Any ideas, is this over watering, which I am puzzled about as there is no run off from the pots after flushing)???????


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 12, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> something told me you would ask me something like that, so wrap your mind around this. now this is only "MY" theory, ok. now three questions: #1what is flushing? #2when do you flush? and #3why do you flush?
> #1"MY" definition of flushing is tapering off the amount of nutes mixed in your water to somewhat cleanse the "BUDS" of the chemicals from the nutes that may cause harshness in the smoke. #2most people flush around the last week or two right, and #3most people that do flush do it because they want to filter out all of the chemicals in the bud, right. well guess what, before the bud is cleansed, you have to flush all of the stored nutes from the fan leaves first. you see where i'm going with this? yes no? you probably do by now, but i will proceed. so why not at about two weeks before harvest you take off all of the "LARGE" fan leaves, then about a week before harvest take all the smaller fan leaves off(with visible stems). mind you, all of this is work that your plant is gonna "have" to do anyway, so why not help it out, and let it concentrate it's last bits of energy on swelling up buds. and since you basically started flushing just the buds , you get somewhat of a more natural taste. also, i've never had a mold issue, but AIR FLOW, AIR FLOW, AIR FLOW, the extra air flow from removing those leaves just might help dry things up a little in those last few weeks of flower.
> ***"DISCLAIMER"***
> THE PREVIOUS COMMENTS AND SUGGESTIONS ARE SOLEY THOSE OF ZEN MASTER, and are not in any kind of way the ideas of RIU or any affiliated partner or member of RIU.
> ...


no need to argue dude. that's why i put up the disclaimer. you know, this just works for me. also i hear what you are "saying", but i'm actually speaking from side by side comparisons. i don't know maybe it's just the strains i've grown, which up until the last two grows has been bagseed. but hey that's just what really, really works for me.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 12, 2009)

DST said:


> So here are the clones I have managed to screw up badly. I am gutted about this as they have almost died previously and I brought them back to life (they have been on the go for over 6 weeks as clones), literally within 24 hours of taking the last pic of them - see in previous post - they have ended up like this. Only added Rain water, then this started to happen, so I flushed them but they have steadily got worse. The same rain water also done my clones in. without testing this water further not sure (ph showed as 7.0)
> Any ideas, is this over watering, which I am puzzled about as there is no run off from the pots after flushing)???????


hey man this is just a guess ok. coco has the ability to hold so many times its own weight, especially in pots. how long had it been between the time you last feed and the time you flushed. because "IN MY EXPERIENCE" , that's so i won't be misqouted again, but "IN MY EXPERIENCE" from what it looks like is that they can't breathe because it's too much water in the pot, because after the initial runoff whatever fluid is left bonds to that coco and it kinda expands thge coco a little.well when you go an put more fluid in before the plant has a chance to absorbed liquid in it, it basically holds that fluid. therefore decreasing the amount of oxygen in the root zone. that's just my opinion.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2009)

Zen, I was actually thinking of just pulling one out and seeing what was happening (and I mean in a very careful way as appossed to howkin it right out the pot!). Can always try and re-pot it....my guess is whats to loose, what you recks bud?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 12, 2009)

well seeing that it is in a critical state right now, shocking the roots might not be good for it. what i've found out is that if a clone is gonna die, it's gonna die. at this point anything you do could aid in the dying process. my best advice would be to just put them under the light, with the light just a little higher than usual(only if it's a HID), just in case they can't take the intensity of the light. and just see how they respond, if it is overwatering then they should pick back up, but the damage is irreversable. if it's too much nutes let it dry, and when"IT'S TIME" to feed give a real light nute mix like 20%-25% of what you usually do. hope that helps man, i hate that happened to you. do you have any more clones, or can you get some. i hope so on either account, hey good luck bro!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mcone (Oct 12, 2009)

That is too bad man. I would let them be and see if they bounce back.. Don't water again unless the soil is dry..
In other news, I had to harvest one of my three girls early yesterday due to mildew... Looks like it'll be over an OZ dry but it's a week early..


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2009)

Based on the state of the clones I have done the following, left 3 pretty much intact - removed a few of the most mashed up looking leaves. The two worst ones, not good looking at all - I have cut back all the dead leaves and re-potted the very worst one and left the other with what nice green foliage it had left. Lets see which ones survive. It's all good, if these things didn't happen, you wouldn't appreciate the good times as much 

I have put nine new headband seeds on the go....still have one Cali Orange seedling...not looking great for her but we shall see. the others have had the light turned off on them...lost causes.

So it's goodnight from him, And its goodnight from him, Goodnight!


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

Just wanted to share this with viewers of my journal. I think this artist is doing some cool Urban Art. check his website:
http://www.slinkachu.com/

He leaves models of little people all over the place (mainly London) in different installations, he photographs them close up, and then you get the whole pic....this one is called the Weed Surgeon. (pls excuse the quality, this ones from a book)





And the broader shot:


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

And some more of my favs. this ones called, They are not Pets Susan!










And for all those RIU who want to remain annonymous










Hohohohohoho - not so merry:





ok, thats enough, check it out if you want to. Onto a more greener stickier pic now.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 14, 2009)

headband and og kush are two of my faves.....
how did u get those genetic??? from where .....
they must have been clones... bcause i cant find any banks with headband and og is always out of stock..
Dame blanch...wooah that must be some fire....
u must live in socal huh???


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

So this is the OG kush I cut about 2 weeks ago....just to compare with the final product which will come down at the weekend....lots of amber trichs developing already...this stuff is already stank-ing and has a real thick kush sweet kush smell to it....will see what it smokes like later.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> headband and og kush are two of my faves.....
> how did u get those genetic??? from where .....
> they must have been clones... bcause i cant find any banks with headband and og is always out of stock..
> Dame blanch...wooah that must be some fire....
> u must live in socal huh???


hi 323cheezy, thanks for stoppin by. I got the initial Headband seed from a bag I bought from a coffeeshop (lucky me!!) First batch I done with them I got a whole load of seeds from self germination, then 2nd and 3rd generation clones calmed down (I got 2 seeds from my last crop) - no bananas on this crop. 

However - I just destroyed my latest clones - doh!! So I am starting again.

Dame Blanch seeds also died (being having a mare recently)

oh, and I live in Europe.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 14, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> no need to argue dude. that's why i put up the disclaimer. you know, this just works for me. also i hear what you are "saying", but i'm actually speaking from side by side comparisons. i don't know maybe it's just the strains i've grown, which up until the last two grows has been bagseed. but hey that's just what really, really works for me.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Hey Zen Dude, I was absolutely not trying to be argumentative, just a second opinion. Sorry Hommie.

DST, Bummer dude! They do look like they have been drowned, but it would have to be a combo of issues. I sure hope you can save them. The exact thing happened to 3 hijack and a K-train, though I think the k-train was a result of a happy dose of superthrive as sort of an experiment, based on success with nursery plants...Good luck bro, I sure hope they make it! If I lost my HB I would be devastated and be on a mission to find another!


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 14, 2009)

I went back to remove the post, and now remember that I was trying not to sound argumentative or ruffle any feathers...which is why I started and ended with this...



Hayduke said:


> I am definitely not a master grower, nor am I arguing but IMHO...[...my opinion stuff]
> But hey...it is just an opinion!


just for the record! I will delete the post if I can. edit: evidently it was too long ago. sorry dude.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I went back to remove the post, and now remember that I was trying not to sound argumentative or ruffle any feathers...which is why I started and ended with this...
> 
> 
> 
> just for the record! I will delete the post if I can. edit: evidently it was too long ago. sorry dude.


 To Zen and Hayduke, it's good to fuel debate about plants so it's all chiefs in my eyes....and i reckon the zen is a chilled dude so no need to delete. Peace folks

Update:
Got 9 Headband seeds in shot glasses, and 5 Orange Cali (if at first you don't succeed, try try again!) A few of the HB beans have popped a shoot so just waiting on the others. Progress report to follow.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 15, 2009)

YAY, I subscribed just in time for a progress report!


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> YAY, I subscribed just in time for a progress report!


 welcome Katatawnic, indeed, just in time for an update: Heres some updates just before the OG's go into darkness.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 15, 2009)

DST said:


> ....and i reckon the zen is a chilled dude so no need to delete. Peace folks


Right on man.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2009)

So here we go, another day ended, and another one starting (dam, I need to get to bed 00:40....However wanted to get these up so as not to disturb the girls. 
I got 4 kush and 1 small Headband i am going to chop. I have left 4 headbands in the grow space.
Yes, it is very dark





The four girls that survived the cull





One of the kush nugs







And the headband that is also going





Our next update folks will be from the hanging gardens of eden......oh what joy


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you leave them in total darkness before you chop? If so how long? I do for 24-48hrs, but I do not know if it does much/anything.


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 16, 2009)

looks good man


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Do you leave them in total darkness before you chop? If so how long? I do for 24-48hrs, but I do not know if it does much/anything.


Indeed Hayduke, I am just off to cut them now, the girls being chopped have been out of the light and under that plastic sheeting - see previous pic since Thursday evening. My understanding is that it makes the plant think it is dying so it powers all its energy into developing seed which it can't without pollem so I am guessing the potency increases through higher thc. AS I say, I am guessing, but I am sure there is a scientific explanation to be found...or are we just waiting time that light could be on them...mmmmm???


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2009)

After 48 hours under the plastic without any light I chopped 4 og kush plants and 1 headband (single cola). Here are the results of this mornings work:









Peace mane Headband rocks!!!










And now the OG Kush girls





























This is the lot hanging up. The Headband is hanging in one big bud- bottom right hand corner. 
Right, I am off for a cup of tea and a jeg-oint Peace, DST.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 17, 2009)

Fook Yeah!

Beautiful dude!


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 17, 2009)

Got a bucket? I'm drooling...


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 17, 2009)

wow.

this journal is inspiring to say the least, pornographic to an extent, and down right incredible! A question or two if you'd be so kind... 

I have powdery mildew forming as well at 4 weeks flowering

and I'd like to know how often you sprayed the girls - and, did it completely eradicate the problem? 

and finally... did it affect the taste of the buds?

I'm going to try that Silinal "gloop" you mentioned. Thanks for that tip.

well done, and cheers to you and your buds residing peacefully in the 'dam.

P.S. thanks for the tip on that artist! really amusing/creative stuff...


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Fook Yeah!
> 
> Beautiful dude!


Thanks Hayduke, I keep looking into my cupboard, and the HB's are looking quite lonely in there now...some are starting to turn so I don't think I'll be leaving them the full 12 weeks. You know how on your pics you have the extra spikey pistils on the tops of the buds, these are now starting to form together on the ones I left...a good sign I think???



Katatawnic said:


> Got a bucket? I'm drooling...


Thanks K, I have several buckets, they have been getting blown about on my roof terrace for the last couple of days. The windy month is here!!!!



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> wow.
> 
> this journal is inspiring to say the least, pornographic to an extent, and down right incredible! A question or two if you'd be so kind...
> 
> ...


Hey, RollmeuponeScotty (firstly, cool name and Avatar and thanks for stopping by - Respect to the Monty)
First step, get a de-humidifier - any sort, even if you are strapped you can get cheap ones at 8-9 euro/bucks,/$ whatever (brand called Bison do one in a plastic buckets with some sort of salts inside that extract moisture. Took my humidity down 20%
2nd, cut back on some of your leaves, I know it's not 100% something that you should do, but if you have leaves crossing over (I super cropped and LST so had leaves all over the shop, crossing over)
3rd, do not water the plants until they are super dry (if you are growing in coco/soil/compost.) I found this also helped with humidity. Then gentle watering until you see the mildew reducing. 
4th, spray at night before lights out with the silinal (or you can make a home made linctus _ I think Hayduke has the recipe he gave me _I will also try to put it back up,) I sprayed every two days at least until it started to subside.
WARNING: It will probably not go away completely - so you must be extra vigilant with your buds (I threw one of the branches with 3 small colas on it away (a lot of it rotted I am afraid - it would have probably been about 14gram dry - ce la vie) I learned something this grow. Stay away from foliar feeding if you have a small grow space, this was the first and last time I will foliar feed!!!!!!!!!! I have now found it's a no no whilst blooming. BUT, it's good to learn.
Good luck Scotty, get warp factoring that Mildew holmes!!!!

oh, and no effect to the stuff I had cut and dried early as far as taste, it rocked dude.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2009)

Got a while until my next weed update so just thought I'd throw in some Arb stuff. Earlier I got involved in a thread about Amsterdam (being disappointing) So i was going to do a tour of some coffeeshops posting up the results, but I just ended up going to my fav one 

Since my wife had gone out for the day with the girls. I also decided to take a trip to the Brouwerij 't IJ. The IJ Brewery (The IJ is pronouned: "Eye" and is the area of water that starts behind Amsterdam - Just to confuse you, EI, in Dutch is basically pronounced the same as IJ, but it means Egg) Okay, so back to the brouwerij/coffeshop day out. So here goes for the photographic journey

Of course this has to start with a picture of a Windmill (Molen in Dutch) which just so happens to be the Brouwerij/Brewery were all the lovely beer making goes on.




















Now if you want a weed shop recommendation then I can give a couple but it it all depends. My fav is the Grey Area. The Nes use to be a Coffeeshop but changed into a bar when they changed the lwa about selling weed and beer in the same establishment. The Nes is a weed friendly bar and you can still drink and puff away















Some damn tasty goods on this menu folks.....

This is a small monument that I stopped at. I use to live just around the corner from this. I am not sure i have ever seen it mentioned in any literature though.









Never again Auschwitz!!! Auschwitz no more!

And this is just around the corner from that, which is the location that the railway wagons use to leave (now the jewish history museum)





the rail tracks kinda spook me out a bit....Its also a narrow street with old European style brick buildings on either side, with the germanic style window shutters.

And onto a lighter note....the strangest things can be seen in Amsterdam after a bowl or two or three and a joint or...you get the picture.




What the.....Bok in Centraal Amsterdam!!

And some more shots of my cycle around - I wasn't only smoking and getting merry










The old side of the Centrum:







And time to get home and sample some of the good purchased at the Brouwerij. This is Zatte, which menas kinda Pissed! translated. It's a blonde beer, although the pic makes it a bit darker. Its brill!! Really happy buzz you get from it.










So peace to all and hope you enjoyed my day in the Dam. Amsterdam shouldn't be a disappointing place.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 18, 2009)

DST, I am going 11 weeks this time, decided the flush had begun (running low!)

And...OMFG! thanks for the beautiful tour that was cool! Seeing HB on the menu was nice. Must be a great experience living in such an interesting city.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah man that was sooooo nostalgic. Went to the dam(only once) 2 years ago for 2 weeks.

The Grey Area was a heaven-like bubble that I found after 5 days of searching the slough of coffeeshops(most were mediocre to be honest).

And riding bikes on and over and around those gorgeous canals.... ahhhh 

Thanks for that tour... I need to re-visit my favorite place on earth immediately!!

Also, have you been to the ROOR shop? It's near the DNA genetics store... 
and I just have to say that it was an absolutely amazing glass store.

As an American on vacation, I got to rent a top-notch bong of theirs for free during my entire stay(you have to give up your driver's license or w/e... but who needs that overseas??). 

Anyways, just thought if you've never been there(which i doubt ) that you should do yourself a favor and purchase some superb glass.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Ah man that was sooooo nostalgic. Went to the dam(only once) 2 years ago for 2 weeks.
> 
> The Grey Area was a heaven-like bubble that I found after 5 days of searching the slough of coffeeshops(most were mediocre to be honest).
> 
> ...


 Funny you should say that.....the guys from Roor drink in the Nes actually (I don't know them personally however) 
I was also going to take a pic of the bong I was smoking on in the Grey Area (A Roor funnily enough) The dude in there is going to take me up to the shop for a purchase fairly soon (some discount hopefully involved ) Peace, I'm out, back to work.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> DST, I am going 11 weeks this time, decided the flush had begun (running low!)
> 
> And...OMFG! thanks for the beautiful tour that was cool! Seeing HB on the menu was nice. Must be a great experience living in such an interesting city.


 I was checkin mine this morning, just getting so trich'y its not real. I doubt I will get past 11 weeks either.........


----------



## pleger (Oct 19, 2009)

damn that looks like some dank....


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome thread, pictures, and Adam pics.

My dad is from holland and I take much pride coming from a Dutch family

big football fan of the Oranje

OG kush looks so tasty 

enjoy the smoke mayne


----------



## maxwelljr (Oct 19, 2009)

You definitely know your stuff. Excellent journal, cheers to your harvest.
-Maxwell


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW, great pics man. woooo i'm dizzy. and thank you for the pictures of your home town. looks like everything is at a much slower pace.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

pleger said:


> damn that looks like some dank....


Thanks pleger for stopping by, and welcome to RIU


smokinmayne said:


> Awesome thread, pictures, and Adam pics.
> 
> My dad is from holland and I take much pride coming from a Dutch family
> 
> ...


Firstly, RIP Bun B, I stopped buying a lot of hip hop a while back but I recently read that Bun B had Emptied his last pocketfull of Stones!! Niet goed jongen!

Yup yup Holland!!! 

Welkom en groetjes aan je gezin!



maxwelljr said:


> You definitely know your stuff. Excellent journal, cheers to your harvest.
> -Maxwell


Cheers Maxwelljr, hope you can hang around longer - longer than my bud will be hanging around no doubt- to see the HB harvest, 

I think I am in a race with Hayduke to see who will cut down first



ZEN MASTER said:


> WOW, great pics man. woooo i'm dizzy. and thank you for the pictures of your home town. looks like everything is at a much slower pace.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Zen 

We aim to please Zen  You know it's not too bad the pace of life here. At times it can be a bit hectic but on the whole, not a patch on living in somewhere like London (which was my other choice - work related - before moving here.) Man, you should experience the North of Scotland, Mañana-Mañana, the Spanish ain't got a look in with the Highlanders
cheers Bud.


Thanks for all the stop bys (we don't do drive by's here) and keep on checking in, got 13 new seeds on the go. WTF did I choose that number for I don't know.... 

It's all chiefs. DST


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 19, 2009)

DST said:


> Thanks for all the stop bys (we don't do drive by's here) and keep on checking in, got 13 new seeds on the go. WTF did I choose that number for I don't know....


Lucky you... way too many drive-by's where I live, and walk-by's too. It's a slow week if we don't hear gunshots right near our house at least a few times. 

13 is a great number!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Lucky you... way too many drive-by's where I live, and walk-by's too. It's a slow week if we don't hear gunshots right near our house at least a few times.
> 
> 13 is a great number!


Hi Kat, 

that sucks, one thing about Europe I suppose, not as many guns, but they are there for sure. Some snitch got axed to death on my doorstep when I lived in Glasgow, gang of teenagers, broad daylight, cheap hit that was.... 
Why don't we all get a. Ach well, that would be the day!! Job would be done, what would we all do? Enjoy the peace I suppose.

Lets hope 13 works out for me. Perhaps I'll get a 14th going just incase

oh, I forgot, thx for the Rep Kat.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

DST said:


> After 48 hours under the plastic without any light I chopped 4 og kush plants and 1 headband (single cola). Here are the results of this mornings work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn Dude! looks like some killer danky dank! 
subscribed!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn Dude! looks like some killer danky dank!
> subscribed!


 Thanks Dr G. Just updating with some Headband porn, let me know if you think its finished?


----------



## mcone (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks great! Hope my headband comes out the same, right now it looks like an octopus after the topping, and buds are starting everywhere! Update on that next, as she is the best lookin girl I have standing right now..


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

This ones mad





Each plants about 3 foot / 95cm


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

holey moley! looks ready to me looks killer man!+ rep and then some


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

.......but I tend to chop early so don't take my word on itLOL


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .......but I tend to chop early so don't take my word on itLOL


 just been tryin to figure out this s/w on my comp, think you'll like this one....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

wow man, I do like that one


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Thought you might, and thanks for sub'ing in Dr G, much appreciated!!! I must admit your Thread inspired me to add some non weed related garb on here...but hey, its your own journal so I guess you can do whatever. Makes it a bit more interesting for the viewer me's thinks....But anyway, back to weed porn, hehehe


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 19, 2009)

O_O



Patience is a bloody virtue !


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 20, 2009)

hey man what up? nice pics. look here dude i started doing this when i first started growing because i didn't have a scope to look at the trichs, and after i got the scope i still found it hard to tell by the trichs, or the trichs were somewhat misleading. so what i would do, and fyi this is just for future reference, but i would just pick one plant, and when it look about right just cut two or thre branches every week. now i will admit i have found it a much easier process since the breeder gives a pretty good time window(in most cases)on when to harvest. that's just my way cause i figure 9 and a half weeks is too long for something that could have been done in 8. or, on the flip side 9 and a half weeks is too long for something that should have waited for 10 and a half weeks. but that's just me, but man that looks like some good stuff.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> O_O
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is a bloody virtue !


And a grind



ZEN MASTER said:


> hey man what up? nice pics. look here dude i started doing this when i first started growing because i didn't have a scope to look at the trichs, and after i got the scope i still found it hard to tell by the trichs, or the trichs were somewhat misleading. so what i would do, and fyi this is just for future reference, but i would just pick one plant, and when it look about right just cut two or thre branches every week. now i will admit i have found it a much easier process since the breeder gives a pretty good time window(in most cases)on when to harvest. that's just my way cause i figure 9 and a half weeks is too long for something that could have been done in 8. or, on the flip side 9 and a half weeks is too long for something that should have waited for 10 and a half weeks. but that's just me, but man that looks like some good stuff.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Yo Zen, chiefs, I hear you on the sampling one plant, I done that with the OG this time around as it's an 8-9 weeker. I actually cut a branch just before the 8 week mark, hung it, and a week later done the smoke test (I am sure I uploaded the pics of the bud)..man it was good, but missing the longeivity one looks for in a good stone. So I left them until week 9. I just trimmed all the OG kush again and chopped of all the stems, they are now in paper bags. 4 plants gave me 4 oz. I was keeping the plants (and pots) smaller this time to get more light penetration. It definitely has produced more fat buds, and less what ppl call Popcorn bud.

The problem with the HEadband is that there is no real guidance as to length of flowering...so its suck it and see time.

One thing I have to compare this time, I topped one of my headbands, and left one to grow naturally, same pot size, same mother, clones taken at the same time. Will be interesting to see which one produces more product.

Slainte Mhath 

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey folks,

Just wanted to share a bit more of whats happening outside my grow cupboard. We bought a new apartment and it was brand new, so we got to mess around a bit with the layout, but the upshot, when you buy a house here, that is all you buy, you put your own kitchen in, your own bathroom etc. There is no plaster on the walls, boarding on the floors (just concrete) Luckily you get windows So lots of work. After we laid out the floor we were left with a space that we had to leave because the oak and underfloaring added up to about 4cm, and the front door is a fire door so couldn't be moved upwards. So we got mosaic'ing...and this is what happened. My wife designed it, its based on the cross section of a tree.






So we are now busy doing our bedroom, and we are painting one of our walls in a Ndebele style (African art that the women paint on their houses) We are going for a less colourfull version, with our own slant on the design. If growing weed is a mission, painting is Mission number 2!!!

Enjoy the pics and feel free to comment or even add your own art (Especially the  ART ) The first square on the bottom was one of my designs, looks a bit 











This has got to be the dimmest light in the house


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2009)

Those pics are tight dude!!! I like what I'm seeing! Awesome journal bro


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Those pics are tight dude!!! I like what I'm seeing! Awesome journal bro


 thanks dude, although I haven't got as much nice ass in my thread as yours hahaha


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2009)

So back to bud porn people, I know you love it, and if you don't, wrong site, wrong thread, just......wrong!!

So this is the OG Kush folks bagged and getting lovely jubbilly - a QP - not the most amazing yield, but I can't complain. Just hitting my first  of it now, and it's fantastic (if I do say so myself) I have had a hangover all day, (helped by a tune from Dr G's thread) but I don't smoke during the day - gotta work as well - so this  is really hitting the spot. Thick smoke, already sweet kush smell, kinda tightens the throat on a deep drag, but I think that will only improve in time. Will probably jar it up in a couple of days.

Quick checkin from the Headband side of things. woMan they are sucking the hell out of the leaves, I fed them a couple of days ago and they just kept sucking. So I flushed today and I think I will prob chop in a few days (we have visitors coming so I might be forced to chop on sat - not that the visitors are an issue, but its a bit rude dissapearing for a few hours into a cupboard to harvest - well I think it is. That will be them at over 10 weeks, for me i don't think they need much more

So heres the OG Kush

lekker jointje - 

























So thats it for the noo. Laters, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice buds! Can't wait to see the Headband, good stuff man


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 22, 2009)

Ooooooo!!!!! Zen likey, Zen likey alot!!!!!!!!


----------



## McFunk (Oct 22, 2009)

*Awesome grow and great journal DST!

...you KNOW I'm subscribed!

OG~Kush.... Mmmmm...

McFunk*


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 22, 2009)

McFunk said:


> *Awesome grow and great journal DST!*
> 
> *...you KNOW I'm subscribed!*
> 
> ...


 cool avatar "MC. Devoidoffunk" it's been a while since i've seen that. guess i'm telling my age.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## McFunk (Oct 22, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> cool avatar "MC. Devoidoffunk" it's been a while since i've seen that. guess i'm telling my age.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


*Ha! Freakin' righteous, Zen Master! Sir. Nose Devoidofunk is an iconic anti~hero! Anyone who know da fawnk is a friend of McFunk
*


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 22, 2009)

"and the crowd goes WILD!!"

swt lookin stuff DST...


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jiggle Bells, Jingle Bells, Santa's coming freakin early!


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 22, 2009)

and the crowd goes wild again!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Jiggle Bells, Jingle Bells, Santa's coming freakin early!


Jingle bELLS,,,LMAO oh what fun it is to ride in a one horse open sleighLOL


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, thanks for all the visits and kind words, boy that first blast of OG floored me last night....really looking forward to trying my HB when it's ready as well. Peace for Friday and a "Prettige weekend nog"/Have a great weekend

DST


----------



## Baggins (Oct 23, 2009)

very nice!!! Hope my grow gets somewhere near yours!!! have a look at it and see what you think!!!! +rep all the way!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2009)

Baggins said:


> very nice!!! Hope my grow gets somewhere near yours!!! have a look at it and see what you think!!!! +rep all the way!!!!


Cheers Baggins, will stop by for a scan.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

subscribed... great work so far... what are your night time temps like?


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> subscribed... great work so far... what are your night time temps like?


Thanks Dragon, much appreciated and welcome.
they are averaging in the mid 20's, around 26c, which is....79f, but going down a couple more degrees (23)through the night max on average. They are in an "out house" that has fresh air constantly sucked through a gap at the bottom of the door , so it can get chilly, but we are just getting cold here now 10-13c average day, but inside the grow it seems fine, (the room is linked into the air system that runs throughout my house, I also have central heating piped into the room there for when the cold kicks in.) 

Thanks again for stopping by, headband harvest to come soon I think...

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2009)

nice grow so far.. i may have missed it.. but is your HB from clone or seed .. im going to be watchin cuz im growing an og kush/diesel cross and id love to compare


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice grow so far.. i may have missed it.. but is your HB from clone or seed .. im going to be watchin cuz im growing an og kush/diesel cross and id love to compare


 hi TGSS, welcome, was from seed I got out of a bag of headband, will be coming down in a couple of days. this is the 3rd lot with the HB, really like these girls.


----------



## Baggins (Oct 24, 2009)

Can u have a quick look at the question in my journal mate and let me know what you think!!

Cheers Mate!!!


----------



## McFunk (Oct 24, 2009)

*Damn, DST!
I just re-read your journal. Your OG's got me impatient to see what I have in the future! Just BEAUTIFUL, man!

Now ya' gonna' get yo Headband on!!!
Respect
+rep
 brutha!
McFunk*


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2009)

McFunk said:


> *Damn, DST!*
> *I just re-read your journal. Your OG's got me impatient to see what I have in the future! Just BEAUTIFUL, man!*
> 
> *Now ya' gonna' get yo Headband on!!!*
> ...


Thanks McFunk, its all on in the next day for the HB, posting results shortly.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

are you perpetual? This grow won't be the last we see of you? I just caught on.... been zoned on the rest of the site....... lol.......


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> are you perpetual? This grow won't be the last we see of you? I just caught on.... been zoned on the rest of the site....... lol.......


Fear not Dragon, you have not seen the back of me yet.

Went along to the growshop yesterday and bought my ferts. Also bought some Rhizotonic (Canna) for the 13 seedlings I have on the go (although not all are making it) It's got an 0.6 - 0.2 - 0.6 ratio in it, first two weeks with that should make my new roots nice and healthy. Asked about new light set ups, the get 400w's for 60 euro, 600w's for 69 euro!!! looks like I might upgrade for the next round. Going with Headband of course, and some Cali Orange - messed up my last set (killed all my clones and seedlings in one fail swoop - legend!!!) Anyway, off for a bike adventure....laters.  Chopping later on

DST


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

Headband...... thats why Im here


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 25, 2009)

DST did you get some roor glass to pop the cherry on the ole' HB??


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> DST did you get some roor glass to pop the cherry on the ole' HB??


 Not had the chance yet, need to hook up with my bru who knows the guys in there....would rather wait to celebrate, but that's another story...update coming up now.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2009)

So today was may day to harvest. But we have visitors so first we went down to get them hire bikes and take them on a tour down the Amstel river. Heres the pics of what we saw.....

first a bit of this to get you through the show: Headband about to get the BRAZILIAN






So this is the Amstel - Upriver and downriver from the city centre.





And down river





Some Broomfietsers we passed on the way...brilliant!!!










People in Holland often live on house boats, and some even have cars on top of their house boats!!!!






double decked and sylish living on the Amstel:






If you wann see more pics of Amsterdam you can check my Albums out. Now for the green stuff...

The Headband comparison : 1 was topped the other was left to grow normally.
These are clones from the same maw, same time, same size pot, same everything so here you are





The other two plants were grown basically as single colas due to space. Some of the results I started of with a cup of tea and a stroopwafel - and ehm, a joint of course.

























I am actually quite happy, I have no crappy buds at all (or what I have seen people calling popcorn) both plants had nice bud all the way down...the stuff in the bucket are buds that snapped off the bottom of the branches.










So thats me, time for bed. Later peeps.

 ,,, DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 25, 2009)

ha! stroop waffles are the shit.

plants look excellent as always.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

loving the pics man, awesome stuff

HB about to get the brazilianLOL that was hella funny!!


----------



## Baggins (Oct 26, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Very nive Bruv!!! All the hard work and now the payoff!!!

Stay Strong Bruv!!


----------



## Baggins (Oct 26, 2009)

By the way have a little look at my journal and help me out if pos plz cheers matey!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> ha! stroop waffles are the shit.
> 
> plants look excellent as always.


Oh they are good indeed Scotty, the trick being to heat them up over your tea so the stroop melts......

In the next few weeks all the vans will start appearing in the streets of Holland selling their deep fried sugared goods (Olieballen, Krentenballen, Stroopwafels, Poffertjes.) You constanlty walking around smelling melted butter and burnt sugared iccing....enough to make you want to have a joint 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> loving the pics man, awesome stuff
> 
> HB about to get the brazilianLOL that was hella funny!!


Thanks for stopping by as always Dr G. Nice new avatar as well



Baggins said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Very nive Bruv!!! All the hard work and now the payoff!!!
> 
> Stay Strong Bruv!!


Cheers, Baggins. Just sitting back waiting to sample them tasty HB nuggets..yum.

Laters, DST


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 26, 2009)

Great pics, happy  , have fun man, i no i would...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2009)

dont forget the smoke report.

oh, is there a high demand for diesels and kushs in holland ?


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> dont forget the smoke report.
> 
> oh, is there a high demand for diesels and kushs in holland ?


Big time, anything with that lineage is. Don't worry, will come back with the report. The last lot you could really get both the diesl and the kush smells coming through so looking forward to it


----------



## Baggins (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help DST on my journal!!!!

Sure i will be bugging you again soon!!

Stay Strong Bruv!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2009)

Baggins said:


> Thanks for the help DST on my journal!!!!
> 
> Sure i will be bugging you again soon!!
> 
> Stay Strong Bruv!!!!


 No worries chief , glad to help.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 26, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> "and the crowd goes WILD!!"


and then cheez does a backflip!!!!!

and lights a blunt of la confedential in mid air!!!!!
And the crowd Goes BANANAS!!!!
HHHHHAAAARRRRR!!!!!

On a serios note tho i love og and headband....
Thats pretty much all we smoke over younder>>>.......Your the man Now Dog!lol


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm a bit late but you know how it goes.... Oh well.


----------



## McFunk (Oct 26, 2009)

*[email protected]!
Beautiful, DST!
Made me hungry too! Great pictures and post, man!*


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> and then cheez does a backflip!!!!!
> 
> and lights a blunt of la confedential in mid air!!!!!
> And the crowd Goes BANANAS!!!!
> ...





greenfirekilla420 said:


> I'm a bit late but you know how it goes.... Oh well.





McFunk said:


> *[email protected]!*
> *Beautiful, DST!*
> *Made me hungry too! Great pictures and post, man!*


 
Thanks for stopping by folks. All welcome here.

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey all, started today with a business call at 7:45, I had literally just hauled my ass out of bed but not to worry. But I was having a free afternoon today in preparation for the Massive! It's gonna be Chiefs (especially after I have my space cookie)






So prior to that I was out and about and stopped by the Droog studio, here are some pics, this is a link to their website, www.droog.com they got some cool things going on. Big collective of designers.

A lego chair..







Rag and bone chair






Now this would def be a cool table for smokers. the plates slide around on the marbles, it's cool







And now for the weed update


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2009)

So here is the update of the unlucky 13 seeds - now the lucky legs eleven (hopefully all girls legs with the Cali O, I think the Headbands will be, it'll be a case of finding which one has the best genetics. Last time I had 7 and ended up with 2 Headbands that I kept. So lets see.

Heres the overhead view.
Calis front (5), Headbands back(6)






And a little Cali O, just after a wee drink 






And some of the little HB lassies...















Hello world






Off to see Massive now.

DST


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice nice. Our seedlings look about the same. Mine sprouted last week exactly. How long you planning on vegging for?


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Nice nice. Our seedlings look about the same. Mine sprouted last week exactly. How long you planning on vegging for?


 Good question G, not really sure yet. Will see how it g(r)ows. Will trf these soon to main grow cupboard and continue with the cfl's then add the son t master 400 in (probably have that burning for 50% of the time to cover afternoon sunny periods)

At the moment, my biggest wonder is if I will upgrade to a 600w, or just buy another 400w to add in (only 10 euro difference in purchase price 70 euro from my local grow store) i.e so either have a 600, or 2 X 400....


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 28, 2009)

HMMMMM would you be ditching the 400 if you got the 600? I would keep the 400 either way I went and I would probably go with the 600. Its superior in more than one way.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> HMMMMM would you be ditching the 400 if you got the 600? I would keep the 400 either way I went and I would probably go with the 600. Its superior in more than one way.


So the new 400 would have been for another set up I am starting, but when I learned the guy only wanted an extra 10 spot for the 600, and the overall price (70-80euro for 400/600 resp)started me thinking about the African sun being in my cupboard.

I think I'll prob get the 600 and then put the old 400 in the other grow when that gets up and running. Like you said TLD, the 600 is superior in different ways, and I think especially for my grow space (120cm x 60 cm - 4ft x 2ft with no height restriction).

I am thinking of going vertical for the next grow....possible stair set up of some kind.....time to plan.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 28, 2009)

oooo can I help?


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> oooo can I help?


Experienced Ganja growers welcome, all consulting tips greatly received


----------



## Brosnan (Oct 29, 2009)

DST said:


> couple more weeks of feeding then flush time...or am I getting ahead of myself. Patience. Pictures taken this morning just before the sun came up.



geeez u can smoke the damn leaves on that third pic. lol


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

Brosnan said:


> geeez u can smoke the damn leaves on that third pic. lol


 Thanks for the visit Brosnan. DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2009)

DST said:


> Thanks for the visit Brosnan. DST


lol.. he's right.. do you make hash or butter with your clippings/trim?


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. he's right.. do you make hash or butter with your clippings/trim?


Hash, here's a pic of a bit from my last crop....trichy man. I have just used old pillow cases in the past with the ice and cold water trick, ok, I waste a lot, but then when you have a 1/2 lb of bud sitting next to you to smoke.......you kinda get lazy. May invest in bubble bags, but for the next hash I am going to try a method I read on Interga's post (he used moldy bud - which I also have about 20 grams of in my freezer. 







I just love suicidal Bunny's, and find this one quite apt for a grow site whatever you do, don't add this into your nute mix.....






At the moment I have my leaf from trimming, and also a couple of pots like this below of leaf that I take from my buds as I skin up (the tiny leaves that grow within the bud - very sticky, smokable in a joint but adds to bitterness generally)
This is my weed-castle - spot the beans?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hahaha dude that mold of sticky leaves is freaking great. I use my mine for butter after every grow. I need to start saving it till I have like a couple ounces but hey whatever ya know.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey peeps, heres an update and some sticky shots for you all to peruse. They have been hanging 5 days now so I cut them off their main branches and have bagged them up.

A lot of people have differing techniques for drying curing but I guess it is like everything, depends on you "terroir" as they say in wine making. So after hanging the buds that I have trimmed down quite a bit, I then cut them off the stems. I line a paper bag with thin wrapping paper, then the buds get put on top of that. I am basically checking the bags about twice a day, shaking and moving the buds around as required. Seems to work, dry's them evenly, and stops me getting para about them getting moldy in a jar (I still remember one of my first cures....grrrr - moldy bud not nice) I leave the bags open and have a fan blowing over them, every day I close the bag a little bit more until shut fully. By this time they are normally ready to go into the jars. Then i just burp them (love that phrasae) a few times a day depending on how busy i am. Heres a few pics for the male population out there who thrive on visual stimuli (girls can imagine and also look...no worries)

The bags on the shelf drying, just over 4 oz in two bags.






And some shots of the bud.










Initial smoke report will follow in a few more days...some more pwetty pwictures....scrumtious


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 29, 2009)

whew that looks soooooo good. I hope mine look half as good haha.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> whew that looks soooooo good. I hope mine look half as good haha.


 thanks gfk, you are also gonna have some fire bru, I have seen yer colas (almost sounds a bit rude)


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

A very small and unfortunately poor quality sample of Massive Attack playing in Amsterdam on Tuesday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlXXyxOT5pY


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol I know I know. I can't wait till it starts looking like actual nugs though haha.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Lol I know I know. I can't wait till it starts looking like actual nugs though haha.


 know what you mean, I was thinking today... its gonna be a long haul till my seedlings grow up.

growers must be the most patient people on the planet, that's all I can say!!


----------



## captiankush (Oct 29, 2009)

DST said:


> A very small and unfortunately poor quality sample of Massive Attack playing in Amsterdam on Tuesday
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlXXyxOT5pY


Nice, MA is one of my faves...

The buds are looking kills, well run op!

CK


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 29, 2009)

DST said:


> know what you mean, I was thinking today... its gonna be a long haul till my seedlings grow up.
> 
> growers must be the most patient people on the planet, that's all I can say!!


got that right!


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

captiankush said:


> Nice, MA is one of my faves...
> 
> The buds are looking kills, well run op!
> 
> CK


cheers CK, MA was the business. i was a little concerned as a few people had given them the stink report recently....but man, I was blasted, and blown away. Reall good night.



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> got that right!


 Hey Scotty, howz'it. Just puffin the first of the day, party tonight so alcohol for the 4th weekday night in a row. And its a free one through the wifes work - they put on heavy bashes

 DST


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hell ya sounds like my kind of week haha.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 29, 2009)

DST said:


> cheers CK, MA was the business. i was a little concerned as a few people had given them the stink report recently....but man, I was blasted, and blown away. Reall good night.
> 
> 
> Hey Scotty, howz'it. Just puffin the first of the day, party tonight so alcohol for the 4th weekday night in a row. And its a free one through the wifes work - they put on heavy bashes
> ...



Haha.. always nice when the drinks are on the house. Hey I've got my first attempt at cultivation showcased under the thread "Purple Hayes: 47 Days" in harvesting/curing. Do me a favor mate and check it! All went to plan except they're not quite as "juicy" as I'd hoped. I used the Foxfarm line of growth/bloom nutrients and am wondering how good the stuff actually is. Anyway, hope all is well... if you got any tips please do share, I'd appreciate from seasoned horticulturalist .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

DST said:


> Hey peeps, heres an update and some sticky shots for you all to peruse. They have been hanging 5 days now so I cut them off their main branches and have bagged them up.
> 
> A lot of people have differing techniques for drying curing but I guess it is like everything, depends on you "terroir" as they say in wine making. So after hanging the buds that I have trimmed down quite a bit, I then cut them off the stems. I line a paper bag with thin wrapping paper, then the buds get put on top of that. I am basically checking the bags about twice a day, shaking and moving the buds around as required. Seems to work, dry's them evenly, and stops me getting para about them getting moldy in a jar (I still remember one of my first cures....grrrr - moldy bud not nice) I leave the bags open and have a fan blowing over them, every day I close the bag a little bit more until shut fully. By this time they are normally ready to go into the jars. Then i just burp them (love that phrasae) a few times a day depending on how busy i am. Heres a few pics for the male population out there who thrive on visual stimuli (girls can imagine and also look...no worries)
> 
> ...


awesome DST!! like your drying and curing technique too, I practically do mine the same way Rock On Bro!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 29, 2009)

F*ck DST nice Harvest Man!
Ru going 2 continue on this journal 4 ur seedlings, or make a new 1?


----------



## McFunk (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome, DST!
Thanks for the update...
It get's me through the waiting seeing such success!


McFunk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2009)

damn dst.. u did the damn thing.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Haha.. always nice when the drinks are on the house. Hey I've got my first attempt at cultivation showcased under the thread "Purple Hayes: 47 Days" in harvesting/curing. Do me a favor mate and check it! All went to plan except they're not quite as "juicy" as I'd hoped. I used the Foxfarm line of growth/bloom nutrients and am wondering how good the stuff actually is. Anyway, hope all is well... if you got any tips please do share, I'd appreciate from seasoned horticulturalist .


Indeed, not so nice today as I look at my screen wishing the day away for that taste of my first joint at 4:20, only another 6 hours, can I hold out?? 

Hey peeps, check out Scotty's Purple Haze, nice

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/263695-purple-hayes-47-days.html



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome DST!! like your drying and curing technique too, I practically do mine the same way Rock On Bro!!


Keeping my fingers crossed for your crop DR G, hope you get to use those drying and curing skills real soon 



XxNinjaxX said:


> F*ck DST nice Harvest Man!
> Ru going 2 continue on this journal 4 ur seedlings, or make a new 1?


Hi Ninja, thanks for stoping by, I may start another journal, but first got to plan the room again, think I will go for a kind of vertical grow next.....

Is there any benefit starting a new thread, i.e point = prizes??



McFunk said:


> Awesome, DST!
> Thanks for the update...
> It get's me through the waiting seeing such success!
> 
> ...


Thanks McFunk. Keep strong bru.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn dst.. u did the damn thing.


hehehe, The amsterDAMn thing indeed


People, thanks for all the visits, much appreciated. Weekend is here, have a right goon un!!!

DST


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome DST!! like your drying and curing technique too, I practically do mine the same way Rock On Bro!!


reminds me ot the Sensi Star..... Excellent job 

Brilliant,


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> reminds me ot the Sensi Star..... Excellent job
> 
> Brilliant,


 Thanks TLD, always appreciated Think I'll be trying my first nug tomorrow, then into jars in a couple of days...the curing begins.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2009)

Just watched this on the News:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8334774.stm

Shocking!!

 Well done the Government, bunch of Dullards


----------



## McFunk (Oct 30, 2009)

> ... think I will go for a kind of vertical grow next.....


Vert you say???
...do tell.

The future is in vert, I say.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Vert you say???
> ...do tell.
> 
> The future is in vert, I say.


 hey Mcfunk, just uploading some art pics i snapped last night, will come back in a mo on the vertical (rather call it vertical than, vert - we use to call Perverts, Verts lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2009)

Snapped these last night on the way out to a party on the Kleine-Gartmanplantsoen, just of the Leidseplein in, Amsterdam. Banana remind anyone of anything?















enjoy, 

 DST


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Vert you say???
> ...do tell.
> 
> The future is in vert, I say.


 Well I think I will give it a go. I have cupboard space that I could extend, but only by a little to make it wider. So my plan is to construct 3 steps inside. the light has been hanging in the middle of the space, but i will hang that vertically to one side (the side with the lowest step) then hopefully I will have a "Wall of Green" instead of a sea of green....sorry, stoned and not funny with it.

think i will upgrade to a 600w hps as well, will only cost me around 70 euros for the set up, and then around another 25 for the light. still quite surprised about that....but happy dayz, that's what they are sellin them for.

DST


----------



## McFunk (Oct 30, 2009)

Right-on, DST. 
I can picture what your sayin'. 

I was very surprised how my plants climbed those 45* screens in my cab... Could easily be completely vertical(not vert 
Wonder if a dude could make a complete orb of screen that lay perfectly around "the sweet spot"of a bulb in a cooled globe. No reflector.... shelves on the side... I digress... Ha!

I'm working out the details of the next start. Above all else, I want this next scrog to be modular. One screen per plant. All shaped to fit together like a parabolic puzzle. I didn't like having to remove my screen for plant maintenance.(Mites) And that's my story...

Amazing art, by the way! 
Thanks for snappin' 'em and sharing!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah man, that art is amazing! good stuff DST


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Right-on, DST.
> I can picture what your sayin'.
> 
> I was very surprised how my plants climbed those 45* screens in my cab... Could easily be completely vertical(not vert
> ...


This is via via, but the dude in my coffeshop told me there was a grower who has his plants moving round his light (so they are on a wheel construction that moves round the light) He wasn't exactly super clear in his description so I am still trying to figure out what he was saying......sounded pretty radge


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2009)

First thing first, when you make hash, don't do it before you go to bed and get bored waiting on the drying tray and then decide to put your hash in a piece of magazine paper so that it sticks to it...blah blah....just don't do that Anyway, moving swiftly on, I have 19 gram of moldy stuff (og mold) and I also had some trim to add in, all in all a couple of ounce (really wish I had also left the trim out as you will see) Oh, and I took this method from Integra, so thanks man. I am going to buy me some bubble bags though as I have loads of jars of schwag to mess around with....and some trim.

So here it is: 'Orrible looking stuff





And into the little blender





And whizzing around





And then draining - I had to add water then whizz some more, then trf to a bigger bowl. Next, if there is one, I will not use plastic either.





And more draining





And then heating on Warmer tray





And the final product









And the weight: N.B I think it will loose about another gram as it's still damp.






Not smoked it yet but it looks like it's got a bit too much plant matter in it for my liking....but we shall see how (as I said, the paper didn't help) But it's all chiefs. Have a good day.

 DST


----------



## kkday (Oct 31, 2009)

Dst i'm on dis shit stand back. Lol


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2009)

kkday said:


> Dst i'm on dis shit stand back. Lol


 hey kkday, greetings, hope your weekends going well bru!

 DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 31, 2009)

that hash looks killer! Ever make greendragon or oil DST?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool shit DST. Rock On!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 3, 2009)

What up there DST. Flipped through the grow. That damn mildew! The RH at around 70 during flowering not good it was at the beginning of flowering....
The OG kush loos real good mmm mmm. Hey I wanted to ask you what nutes were you using for this grow??


----------



## McFunk (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome pictorial, DST! 

I really wanna' do something with trim. My woman is Betty freakin' Crocker in the kitchen and knows her butters and oils. Always good treats around

But, you know, I wanna' do my own thang.

This looks cool. Green Dragon looks cool too.

I won't waste your thread on my pipe dreams but I recently acquired a medical home oxygen tank refill machine...

...and Co2 cartridges.
...and asthmatic inhailer tops(retro fit to accept a S.Steel check valve(like a valve stem)
...and a big-ass vaporizer w/vacuum tank(keeps atomized vape under pressure and suspended.)

Maybe we can all travel with our THC vape in an inhaler

We'll see.

Great stuff, DST!
I really wanna' try that.
Thanks for sharing!
McFunk


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2009)

THC in a vapor, suddenly I feel very Asthmatic and feel the need for a vapor. Brilliant McFunk. Keep me posted on that.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

My next smoking piece is gonna be a vaporizer. I can't freaking wait the things are the future of smoking.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Nov 9, 2009)

Had to stop by, and congratulate you on such a great grow, heres hoping my 1st attempt will get to the end too


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2009)

By hook or by crook, I'll be the last poster in this book.

Thanks to all for stopping by, respect.

Peace, DST


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 9, 2010)

congrats man Looks nice...


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2010)

subscribed lol, i know im late but i have a rason. I just started germing 4 headband fem seeds myself lol


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

wishing you all the best with that Westy, think you're gonna like the smoke on this one.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

DST said:


> wishing you all the best with that Westy, think you're gonna like the smoke on this one.



Thank u very much D mate, this will be something difrent.


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 25, 2010)

This is the second thread in a row I've looked at where people are unknowingly growing mystery bud. I hate to burst your bubble but you were not growing headband if you started from seed. Headband is available by clone only. I'm not sure about Cali O but whoever told your seeds were headband was full of it. Regardless what strain that actually was, nice job. The quality looks nice.

So who was trying to tell you those seeds were headband? Hopefully it wasn't a seed bank. That would be some messed up false advertising.

There are some strains out there that are available by clone only like headband, GDP, and chemdog to name a few. There are a few chemdog seeds that still exist but they're about as rare as a unicorn, if they even do still exist.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 25, 2010)

nomaninsf said:


> This is the second thread in a row I've looked at where people are unknowingly growing mystery bud. I hate to burst your bubble but you were not growing headband if you started from seed. Headband is available by clone only. I'm not sure about Cali O but whoever told your seeds were headband was full of it. Regardless what strain that actually was, nice job. The quality looks nice.
> 
> So who was trying to tell you those seeds were headband? Hopefully it wasn't a seed bank. That would be some messed up false advertising.
> 
> There are some strains out there that are available by clone only like headband, GDP, and chemdog to name a few. There are a few chemdog seeds that still exist but they're about as rare as a unicorn, if they even do still exist.


Well....I won't do the usual and chastise you for not reading every post

DST lives in Amsterdam, and got the original seed from Headband bud that he bought at a local coffee shop...he even gave us a picture of the menu!

I believe he has/had seeds he made himself when they self fertilized...as you must know...HB tends to throw off some bananas and you get a few seeds per plant.

I currently have a Headband from seed!...one of my own seeds.

Adding to the confusion....SFV...(I have) and the NorCal cut...I think DST has...they are a bit different!

My HB is from a cutting! (though I have ~20 seeds)


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 25, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Well....I won't do the usual and chastise you for not reading every post
> 
> DST lives in Amsterdam, and got the original seed from Headband bud that he bought at a local coffee shop...he even gave us a picture of the menu!
> 
> ...


I haven't touched the San Fernando but HB is very popular here in NorCal and I've never heard of a seed. I'm not calling you a liar, just saying that's a new one to me. I'm also a skeptic unless I know for sure that the source is reliable since so many people play the name game these days just to get product out the door. Even then it's hard to be 100% sure about strains these days with all of the cannabis dispensaries coming up with their own names for shit that already has a name.

What are the differences between the SFV and the NorCal cutting. I've heard of OG and the San Fernando. I'm assuming the non San Fernando is the NorCal cutting?


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Well....I won't do the usual and chastise you for not reading every post
> 
> DST lives in Amsterdam, and got the original seed from Headband bud that he bought at a local coffee shop...he even gave us a picture of the menu!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation Hayduke, you on piont there.



nomaninsf said:


> I haven't touched the San Fernando but HB is very popular here in NorCal and I've never heard of a seed. I'm not calling you a liar, just saying that's a new one to me. I'm also a skeptic unless I know for sure that the source is reliable since so many people play the name game these days just to get product out the door. Even then it's hard to be 100% sure about strains these days with all of the cannabis dispensaries coming up with their own names for shit that already has a name.
> 
> What are the differences between the SFV and the NorCal cutting. I've heard of OG and the San Fernando. I'm assuming the non San Fernando is the NorCal cutting?


Okay nomaninsf, I have been waiting for the day for someone to come along and question me...haha. And now you give me the opportunity. I have never really told anyone (a few), but here goes

The genetics are from a bunch of guys originally from Hollywood who came over to the Dam and started what you may know as DNA genetics. They were experimenting with Headband and it was the first time I had seen it anywhere (it was like 50% more than any other bud = -18/gram) As you know DNA carried (past tense - due to grow rooms being busted I believe) OG Kush and also East Coast Sour Diesel. These two were crossed and I believe it produced Headband 707 (i think that is what this variety is called State side) The first and only bag I bought had about 10 seeds in it. As Hayduke says, these girls have a tendency to self produce and I have had the resulting seeds from the various grows. I can tell you, the seeds produce the same plants as the original.
So that's it, I hope you are satisfied with the explanation, there is nothing more to it, it's as simple as that.
The Headband that came Third in the recent Cannabis cup is from the same strain of genetics I believe.

Hope this satisfies your scepticism.

Peace, DST


----------



## dtp5150 (Jul 27, 2010)

im growin headband it has like a week or two left i noticed a seed pod growing but no bananas ...and this was a clone from a norcal dispensary...so yea this thing does make seeds


----------



## Singed (Sep 20, 2010)

@nomani

i know its late post but,
how can you say it cant be headband if its grown from seed. It takes less than 6 months to veg, flower, and create seeds. 
Sadly people who have "experience" say things like that


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 20, 2010)

DST, hello my good friend. As always evrything looks great. Nice sugary buds. And goog looking hash. Been on a small break but I'm back in effect now. Scored me a nice 8x8 tent and got a couple of 600's. Had a few setbacks though, while setting up, had to let about45 plants. So I'm kinda back to square one. Bought some inferior lights instead of my hortilux babies. But I'm set now, gonna be trying a little co2 also so we'll see how it goes, you know. Just hoping to see an increase in more than just my electric bill. If not I just might have to put on a thong, and tie my shirt into a knot when the meter reader guy comes by.LOL. But we'll see. But any tricks or shortcuts that I can do with those 600's would be more than welcome. Again good to see you still marching on an keeping things going. I read up on that headband and it's supposed to be some killer smoke, been thinking bout gettimg some of those beans and some cataract kush beans. But anywho I'm out, and I'll be looking for that smoke report bro!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Singed said:


> @nomani
> 
> i know its late post but,
> how can you say it cant be headband if its grown from seed. It takes less than 6 months to veg, flower, and create seeds.
> Sadly people who have "experience" say things like that


I believe dude said that cause he was under the impression that 'headband' is a "clone-only" strain.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Guys, I haven't posted in this thread for yonks....this is my new-ish journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-55.html


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL, that new room setup uve got D is amazing!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks for that caddyluck. Man, the end of summer is a real bummer. My previous clones had all been brought to life throughout the summer months and natural sunlight. I checked my little DIY clone cupboard this morning and some of them ain't lookin too great (I took 6 of the HB, and 1 OGK clone)....think I will go out and buy some additional fake sun for them, the one OGK clone is already "Broon bread" as we say....and 2 of the HB are looking ropey.
> 
> luckily I still have some OGK beans left, but the clone came from one of the nice dark greenies pictured above.....that's what happens when you get lazy with ehm I guess. I also have a bag of HB seeds - quite a few to spare actually....see pic.


Memories eh D. Just looking back and having a wee laugh! 'Broon bread' 
By-The-Way 'any they HB beans left HaHaHa j/k', Good Read mate! 

jambo;>)


----------

